# Blammo!!



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't you wish you was me!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd at least like to hang out a while.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I have enough Cubans, but if you want to et rid of a few of those, I'll take one or two...........LOL

Respectfully,


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

i'll take one.:biggrin:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Look who is bringing the smokes for the next herf!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Those look awesome!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Amazing... my meager collection of 2 cubans would def. benifit from a few of those LOL.

Seriously though that is an awesome collection.


----------



## wes888 (Aug 16, 2007)

Blammo as in you got bombed or you're going to do some bombing? If the latter, I willingly volunteer to be destroyed! All kidding aside, that's one hell of a stash!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Bump -Trick or Treat- Nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Damn nice stash.When is the herf?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! Those HdM's are definitely on my buy list!


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Holy cow, nice. If someone bombed you with those, then I'd like to see the rest of their collection.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow Tony. Those look NIIIIIICE!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

What are the silver wrapped ones?


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Tony...nice variety pack. I'm curious about the unbanded sticks along the top row...they look like they might be RyJ Cazadores, or possibly are they one of the Partagas Connaisseur series? Inquiring minds want to know....one other question: is that a pre-made blank label with adhesive, or are you making those at home? 

Enjoy, but as you know, let those babies sleep for a few weeks...they've had a long journey!


----------



## bikeguy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Cuaba Diademas*



Slow Triathlete said:


> What are the silver wrapped ones?


Scott...those are Cuaba Diademas....55 gauge x 9.1 inches of Cuban heaven, but you've got to let those age for a couple of years...Cuaba's can be a bit mild and flat when they're young, esp the big dogs!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Beautiful pictures.


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

where do i sign?


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

The unbanded smokes are all custom rolls, two of which are tabouda canonadas. 

Unfortunately these were not a bomb. Had they been a bomb, it would have been one to take out my entire neighborhood. Since they're all fakes  its no worry, but these all belonged to a collector who's since moved on to vintage smokes and wanted to release his recent production stash.

They are all resting peacefully after a long journey. Only one smoke was damaged in transit, and it had to be one of the ones I was most looking forward to. A 1999 Partagas Lusitanias was compressed from end to end, causing a minor break in the middle and the ends to be smashed.

I cut the cap and foot completely off and smoked it last night. Damn what a fine cigar. It deserved a decent burial!


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Look who is bringing the smokes for the next herf!


Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Did Mario do that to you?


----------



## Turk10mm (Aug 5, 2007)

LouZava said:


> Did Mario do that to you?


nope, don't know mario. not from someone on the boards.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

now thats a good looking stash


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

Damn and/or Wow!! Nice pics of some nice smokes!
Enjoy those HdM's, they look particularly exceptional.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

HUMMM
Turk from Houston
If your car breaks down or even if you need someone to take out the trash.
Just call Canney:teacher:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I think smoking all of those will make you plenty sick. I volunteer to take that pain away from you and damage my own body.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

My keyboard just shorted out from my drool...


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very envious lot of cigars there.


----------



## leojvs (May 10, 2007)

neat stash & neat pic!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very impressive


----------

